

How to Get People Their Political Voice Back and Be Meaningful  - whatdoyameanman
https://messagepresident.com

======
whatdoyameanman
Normally if you want to send a letter to a president it goes to a warehouse,
gets tested that it is safe. From the mountain of letters at the warehouse, a
small bag containing a few actually gets send to the president office and then
usually only two letters will be put on the presidents desk each night by the
secretary, and maybe he will read them. The odds of getting your message heard
as a civilian are not good.

Message President wants to unify the voice of the people and hold world
leaders accountable to actually represent the interests of the people who
elected them. We do this by allowing upvoting (supporting on the site) so many
voices can come together to drive the most important messages home.

